# spare parts for 1992 B544 Hymer



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi
We own an well loved 'old' hymer (2.5td, LHD) and are trying to source spare parts. Hope someone on the forum can point us in the right direction.

We need:
1. Door handle and lock for habitation door
2. Strip light unit located above kitchen sink
3. Cold tap for kitchen sink

Thanks All!
Sue


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I had a 2002 Hymer 544 so the following comments may not be relevant:

1) No idea about hab lock

2) Do you need the complete lighting unit or is it just the tube that has gone? It it's the tube, this should be fairly easy to source. 

3) Hymer use Reich taps (well, in 2002 they did) so maybe worth looking on their website to see if they still make your type of tap.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hymer Motorhomes*

Try Chris at Premier Motor homes , you could not get a more helpfull person 
Tel 1243 511189 cheers Brian....


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon ronsue,

I would have replied sooner, but Ive had a couple of days off.

1) Hab door lock. This is no longer available through Hymer but if you can post a photo of the exterior and interior handle then I can see if I can locate a replacement for you. Hymer should still be able to provide matching barrels and if you can confirm your key number I will check this for you.

2) The 13W tube light is no longer available from Hymer, however there will be many other alternatives you could consider such as http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/IL115

3) Hymer can still supply the kitchen tap. 
Hymer part number 436441 
€23.83 (Hymer SSP €27.18) 
Hymer currently have 9 in stock
Prices exc VAT and require conversion to sterling

You can locate your preferred Hymer dealer here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

If you can PM me your email address I will email you a copy of the parts diagram, however if you can provide your chassis also I will confirm the model year as registration year is not necessarily the same.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies (HarryTheJymer, Tavira and Chris - Premier Motors)

Chris.....We have managed to locate a replacement light from a caravan/motorhome breakers, but have not had time to fix it yet. The link you gave us for the light is not the same - ours is completely different.
We think we have resolved the tap issue, but thanks for providing details of the correct Hymer tap.
We did find a replacement part for the lock but doing a quick check we don't think its going to work. 

Excuse my IT ignorance but how can I contact you by email? 
Sue


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

ronsue said:


> ........
> 
> Excuse my IT ignorance but how can I contact you by email?
> Sue


Click on the poster's name (in blue) on the far left of each post; then for Premier for instance, click on Homepage in the drop-down menu.
From Premier's homepage click on Contacts and there's several email addresses.
HTH


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

ronsue said:


> We did find a replacement part for the lock but doing a quick check we don't think its going to work.


That sounds rather like the wrong part then? Just curious.

Chris is amazingly good at finding the right bits. His success rate must be close to 100% and his efforts are tireless regardless of whether there's a sale in it for him.


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks MGDavid..........got it sussed now (I think!!!). Ive sent Chris, Premier a PM, so will wait and see id he replies.
Sue


----------

